# Not sure how to Bind my domain name



## octavian7896 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, Ive recently purchased a domain name and am trying to configure named(8), Ive read through the manual and am just not quite sure what to do. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## matto25 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi octavian,

Have you done anything yet? or you've tried and it's not working? Surely after reading you should have attempted to create the zone files and configure BIND on your server? If so please provide the error.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2012)

There are a zillion and one tutorials on the internet covering BIND. What exactly are you having problems with?


----------



## octavian7896 (Aug 9, 2012)

```
//
// Refer to the named.conf(5) and named(8) man pages, and the documentation
// in /usr/share/doc/bind9 for more details.
//

options {
        // All file and path names are relative to the chroot directory,
        // if any, and should be fully qualified.
        directory       "/etc/namedb/working";
        pid-file        "/var/run/named/pid";
        dump-file       "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
        statistics-file "/var/stats/named.stats";
        listen-on       { 10.0.0.50; 127.0.0.1; };
        // query-source address * port NNNNN;

        forwarders {
                8.8.8.8;
        };


};

// Internal View
view "internal" {
  match-clients { 10.0.0.0/24; 127.0.0.1; }; // LOCAL NETWORK
        zone "." { type hint; file "/etc/namedb/named.root"; };

        zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {
                type master;
                file "/etc/namedb/working/internal/1.168.192.in-addr.arpa";
        };
        zone "splintercomm.net" {
                type master;
                file "/etc/namedb/working/internal/splintercomm.net";
        };
};
```
This is what I have so far. Im not even sure how to know if its working.


----------



## kpa (Aug 9, 2012)

Post your zone files as well, blank out any sensitive information if you must.

Does this return a NOERROR status and the SOA record of the zone?

`# dig @127.0.0.1 splintercomm.net SOA`


I would move the zone files to /etc/namedb/master, the working directory is not meant for zone files.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2012)

At first glance your named.conf looks fine. As kpa mentions move your zone files to /etc/namedb/master. It should still work regardless but that's a better directory for them.


----------

